# 25 etec proping



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Any updates LR?


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

been too damn busy and COLD to get on the water.


L.R.  ;D


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> been too damn COLD to get on the water.
> 
> 
> L.R.   ;D


You can say that again.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

heading out tomorrow. supposed to break 70* for the first time in 3 or 4 weeks!


----------

